# Suche Spieler, den ich werben kann



## Sohri (27. Februar 2014)

Hey ho,

spiele selber auf dem Server Arthas und der liegt im Serverpool Glutsturm / Emberstorm

würde gerne "Werbt einen Freund" benutzen.

Wer geworben werben möchte, bitte PN an mich.

Für den Start lass ich mir auch was einfallen, damit es attraktiver wird  (Gold, Taschen, ...)

Wer seinen Char mit mir lvln möchte, bissl Platz und Zeit hätte ich dafür 

Mfg
Sohri


----------

